# Atlas Press Co jointer



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

i have an old jointer that was made by Atlas press co. it is a 6inch jointer. where can i get knives to replace old ones? i think there is one person here that may be able to tell me.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI levon

As you know I'm a big fan of the old Atlas equipment,,download the file below,it's a big file 12.5mb.. it will show the blades,,but if you order some get the ones that are carb.tipped .bit money money but worth it.. 

http://www.stalteredge.com/User price list 9-1-06.PDF


=========




levon said:


> i have an old jointer that was made by Atlas press co. it is a 6inch jointer. where can i get knives to replace old ones? i think there is one person here that may be able to tell me.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hello bobj,

i thought you would know, if my observation is right the knives i need are solid piece of metal and they use allen set screws to hold them in. there are no slots in them . does this sound correct?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI levon

That one I don't know 

=====





levon said:


> hello bobj,
> 
> i thought you would know, if my observation is right the knives i need are solid piece of metal and they use allen set screws to hold them in. there are no slots in them . does this sound correct?


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Measure the knives you have, such as 6"X5/8"X1/8"
http://www.freudtools.com/p-295-high-speed-steel-industrial-planer-jointer-knives.aspx
You should find them.
You don't need carbide.


----------

